# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Áo phông CANIFA - Sự kết hợp hoàn hảo xu hướng kẻ và Color block

## nguyetnt

Năm 2012 xu hướng kẻ lại một lần nữa làm mua làm gió trên các sàn diễn catwalk thế giới. Không mang vẻ cổ điển và đơn điệu với hai sắc màu đơn tính, năm nay các mẫu thiết kế sử dụng hoạ tiết kẻ cách điệu rất nhiều, trẻ trung và khoẻ khoắn hơn. Hứa hẹn sẽ là một trào lưu mới khi các nhà thiết kế sử dụng làn sóng màu Color block năm 2011 hoà trộn với những dòng kẻ tạo nên sự nổi bật cho người mặc.


Không còn những kẻ sọc đơn giản như bộ trang phục của Diễn viên điện ảnh Jenna Dewan, hãng thời trang Fendi năm nay cũng đã cho ra những bộ trang phục kẻ với màu sắc nổi bật hơn và khoẻ khoắn hơn.
Bắt kịp trào lưu Color block và xu hướng kẻ mùa hè 2012, các nhà thiết kế thời trang Canifa cũng cho ra mắt bộ sưu tập “Stripe Colour”- những chiếc áo kẻ đầy màu sắc dành cho các bán gái trẻ trung và năng động.


Chào đón mùa hè với những tia nắng vàng quyến rũ và những chuyến du lịch thật hấp dấn, các bạn gái sẽ không thể không sắm cho mình những bộ đồ thật rực rỡ, thật nổi bật. Nắm được tâm lý này, bộ sưu tập Kẻ Sắc màu chính là những gì bạn gái cần cho mùa hè 2012 này.


Mùa hè với cái nóng đặc trưng của miền nhiệt đới, với những chiếc cầu vồng lung linh sau cơn mùa rào chợt đến, chợt đi…Lấy cảm hứng từ chiếc cầu vồng, các nhà thiết kế đã khéo léo đưa những dòng kẻ tưởng chừng như khô cứng trở nên mềm mại bằng cách sắp xếp bố cục đường kẻ đan chéo hình xương cá, so le, phối hình dọc và ngang…Những dòng kẻ mang màu sắc cầu vồng như làm dịu đi cái nóng mùa hè, làm nổi bật lên sắc màu của tuổi trẻ.


Áo dáng xoè chữ A


Áo dáng cánh dơi
Đi cùng xu hướng về phom dáng suông, dáng cánh dơi và dáng xoè chữ A, những chiếc áo Kẻ Sắc Màu sẽ tôn thêm sự gợi cảm nhưng không kém phần khoẻ khoắn cho các bạn gái. Bạn không cần phải là người mẫu, bạn không cần có ba vòng thật hoàn hảo nhưng bạn vẫn sẽ xinh đẹp khi bạn tự tin trong những chiếc áo kẻ dáng xoè màu tím kết hợp cùng soóc jean, hay chiếc áo kẻ nhiều màu dáng cánh dơi kết hợp với soóc kaki và giày đế bệt cùng tông.
Chất liệu sử dụng chính trong BST lần này là polyester, nhưng với công nghệ dệt hiện đại, mặt vải  mịn hơn, thoáng hơn, các đường sợi cách nhau không lưu mồ hôi trong môi trường nắng nóng. Ngoài ra, các nhà thiết kế cũng khéo léo phối kết hợp chất liệu cotton cho những điểm nhấn tạo sự nổi bật như mảng phối 1 màu lưng áo và chi tiết túi nhỏ trước ngực…


Người mặc sẽ có cảm giác thoáng mát và mềm mịn như sợi bông



Trong những chuyến du lịch cùng bạn bè và gia đình, nhiều khi sự băn khoăn của bạn lại đến từ những chiếc áo, áo thường bị nhàu do bị chèn khi bạn sắp xếp đồ đạc. Với chiếc áo vải polyester bạn sẽ không phải lo lắng việc sếp đồ và thoả sức dạo chơi trên biển với những chiếc áo tung bay theo gió.
Chi tiết xin xem thêm trên website: canifa.com

HỆ THỐNG CỬA HÀNG CỦA CANIFA

HÀ NỘI
Cửa hàng 121 Chùa Bộc 
Địa chỉ : 121 Chùa Bộc, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 3564 2091
Cửa hàng 87 Chùa Bộc
Địa chỉ : 87 Chùa Bộc, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 3574 4341
Cửa hàng 9 Phan Bội Châu 
Địa chỉ : 9 Phan Bội Châu, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 6296 0659	
Cửa hàng 71 Cầu Giấy 
Địa chỉ : 71 Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 6296 0671
Cửa hàng 64 Nguyễn Trãi
Địa chỉ : 64 Nguyễn Trãi, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 3558 7439	
Cửa hàng 204 Nguyễn Trãi - km9
Địa chỉ : 204 Nguyễn Trãi - km9, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 6285 2699

Cửa hàng 72 Trần Phú - Hà Đông
Địa chỉ : 72 Trần Phú - Hà Đông, Hà Nội.  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến cửa hàng của CANIFA 72 Trần Phú_

Điện thoại : +844 – 6296 0672	
Cửa hàng 224 Cầu Giấy
Địa chỉ : 224 Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 3767 2178
Cửa hàng 259 Hồ Tùng Mậu
Địa chỉ : 259 Hồ Tùng Mậu, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 37 646 001	 Cửa hàng 516 Trương Định
Địa chỉ : 516 Trương Định, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 668 468 44
Cửa hàng 227 Giảng Võ
Địa chỉ : 227 Giảng Võ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Điện thoại : +844 - 627 32 567


YÊN BÁI
Cửa hàng 80 Hoàng Hoa Thám - TP Yên Bái 
Địa chỉ : 80 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Yên Bái 
Điện thoại: +84 979 22 33 55

HÒA BÌNH
Cửa hàng 58 Cù Chính Lan - Hòa Bình
Địa chỉ : 58 Cù Chính Lan - Hòa Bình 
Điện thoại: +84 973 01 99 88

XUÂN MAI
Cửa hàng 44 Xuân Mai - Chương Mỹ - Hà Nội
Địa chỉ : 44 Xuân Mai, Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: +84 989 15 65 18

NINH BÌNH
Cửa hàng 323 - 325 Trần Hưng Đạo - Ninh Bình
Địa chỉ : 323 - 325 Trần Hưng Đạo - Ninh Bình
Điện thoại: +84 989 29 65 45

SƠN TÂY
Cửa hàng C70 - Quang Trung - Sơn Tây
Địa chỉ : C70 - Quang Trung - Sơn Tây
Điện thoại: +84 945 52 53 58

----------


## canaltraveltour

Bạn ơi mình ở Hà Nam .
nếu muốn mua sản phẩm của bạn thì phải lên tận Hà Nội hoặc xuống Ninh Bình ak
Bên bạn có bán hàng qua mạng không vậy.

----------


## nguyetnt

Hình thức 1: Đặt online trực tiếp tại website: www.canifa.com

Hình thức 2: Đặt qua điện thoại: Gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin đến số 0904 89 55 46 tổng đài viên sẽ hỗ trợ mua hàng nhanh nhất.

Hình thức 3: Mua hàng qua Chat: Bạn PM vào nick và trao đổi trực tiếp với nhân viên tư vấn:
Yahoo: Canifa_online
Skype: Canifa_online
Hình thức 4: Đặt hàng qua email: Mời bạn gửi email về địa chỉ: hoa@canifa.com

Hình thức 5: Đặt hàng qua các trang rao vặt, mạng xã hội:
Comment xác nhận dưới ảnh của sản phẩm muốn mua ngay trên website mà bạn đang xem hoặc post trực tiếp lên wall mã số sản phẩm quý khách muốn mua hoặc thắc mắc về sản phẩm, chúng tôi sẽ giải đáp ngay khi có thể.
Liên lạc với Canifa theo những thông tin mà bạn thấy trên website đó
Hình thức 6: Mua hàng trực tiếp tại cửa hàng, mời bạn đến hệ thống cửa hàng Canifa

----------


## muaxamac

Ở sài gòn thì phải làm sao đây?

----------


## hoacomay

Áo nhìn dễ thương quá đi

----------


## lunas2

nhìn năng động và trẻ trung

----------


## thuduc

Áo dễ thương.

----------


## kohan

Áo nhìn năng động rất đẹp

----------


## daubutthep

Nhìn người dễ thương ghê :X

----------


## dung89

Hè tới qua xem ẻm nào đẹp thì rinh

----------

